# Philips DSP 65E Speakers connection with samsung lcd32e420



## pradeep2073 (Jul 6, 2012)

recently i have purchesd new samsung lcd32e420 & now the problem is i want to connect this lcd with my Philips DSP 65E Speakers. so please help me to connect this.

Regards
Pradeep


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your TV will send out an audio signal two ways: via an optical cable (SPDIF) or via the headphone jack. The SPDIF is full surround while the headphones is stereo only. I couldn't find any information on the Phillips system so you'll have to look on the back and see if it has the capability to accept an digital input via optical cable. If that's the case, and it should be, it's just a matter of connecting the two (you may have to tell the TV to output to the digital out - but I doubt it).


----------

